# what does SL mean



## gleeclub (Feb 28, 2009)

Im really sorry, but what does SL mean? S---- Lite?

thanks.


----------



## Terrapin (Aug 1, 2002)

Super Leggero ("super light" in italian).


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*The meaning of life*



gleeclub said:


> Im really sorry, but what does SL mean? S---- Lite?


It might mean what Terrapin says: Super Leggero. Or it might mean the same thing as SX, SLX, SE, GT, RT, SLR, etc. AKA, absolutely nothing but a really cool name for a product, don't you think?


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

It means $


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

It's a measure of the weight of your wallet after purchase.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

SL "marketing budget was spent"


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 25, 2005)

Terrapin said:


> Super Leggero ("super light" in italian).


Next thing you know Campy will be using Japanese to describe their next product line


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Super Leggera as said above. As for the japanese translation, Dura Ace has always been pronounced "Dur-a-che" or "del groupo di plastico" in my houehold.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

“Somewhat Light”


----------



## avatar78 (Sep 12, 2005)

Check any medical dictionary- SL=sublingual, as in "I needed some nitro SL for my chest pains I got when I saw the bill for my SL components."


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

SL..."*S*hell out more *L*oot".


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

On a Mercedes?


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

oily666 said:


> On a Mercedes?



I saw Mercedes all lubed up spinning around on a brass pole with Def Leppard on the speakers "pour some sugar on it"

I don't remember if she has an "SL" tattoo


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

*S*uper *L*udite


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Super Lite. It's lighter than Light.


----------

